# Like its hot.. Build



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

When the pimps in the crib ma..















Started purchasing parts last fall but over the winter had zero funds to finish untill now. Been working with [email protected] whos lead me through my purchase answering thousands of questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to openroad
What i decided to go with:
Bagyard Fronts
Firestone Rears
3/8" Line to the fronts
1/4" Line to the rears
8 Valves w/ Brass fittings
AVS 7 switch Box
Dual 400 Viar Compressors
2 3/8" Watertraps
Viar Iluminated guages
and OpenRoad's Ashtray gauge pod
Everything has been purchased and its starting to roll in. things im still waiting on are:
Switch box: tomorrow 6/25
Openroad gauge pod: RECIEVED
Valves w/ fittings : estimated delivery of 6/25
Bagyard fronts: ordered over a week ago so 2-4?
Looks like ill be doing this completely solo so it might take a little longer. but im going to start hackin away quickly. some pics of what ive already accomplished (not quite sure what i plan on doing with the appearance of the rear seat delete, but i want the tank half visable)
Parts so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

everything fitted up


Started sketching for the rear seat delete

some cutting









In the car (looks like it wont fit but it does, its supposed to be elevated about 6 inches)

Here is the car im working with (wheels are gone, havent decided on new)

and current rear seat delete

I Hope this build goes smoothly and quick, hoping to have everything done withing a month or two, depending on how long the bagyards take http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BIG thanks to:
[email protected] for answering 1000 texts a day
[email protected] for awesome customer service
V2
Rat4life
Pileout
and everybody else that helped me with install questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 1:42 PM 6-23-2009_


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 11:51 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## snowbrd15 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*

Sweet build cant wait to see it done! I have my bags here and ready to be put on ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

word. lookin good dane. youre almost there!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

its good to see my money didnt go to waste!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (conor2.0)*

Your money went to pay rent







and i told you to remind me bout that 20 bucks! PM me your paypal info or i will forget again


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*

saw your car at DATR hope to see you in august! should be a good number of baggers there, including me!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (jettalvr41)*

if i get it done by then hah. i should easily have it done by then, but possibly on steelie status







i might not make enough to get the wheels im lookin at and i dont want to just buy cheap wheels just for the show got an extra baller set?! haha, but ill be there man!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_Can't wait to see this thing finished.

makes 2 of us. how is yours coming? startin to get parts floating in? i believe it was you who was intrested in the aerosports i had FS


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_
makes 2 of us. how is yours coming? startin to get parts floating in? i believe it was you who was intrested in the aerosports i had FS

Slowly but surely. Just need actual bags and compressors. Yeah, that was me that was interested in the bags you had...just didn't have the money at the time.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

got the Openroad Tuning gauge pod today, very happy with it, seems like a solid product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to openroads design



has anybody changed the bulbs to a different color? just curious


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_
has anybody changed the bulbs to a different color? just curious

This is something i have been wanting to do, but havent gotten around to it.
LMK what you find out...


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yeah i wanted to maybe find a blue bulb to match the dash lights. might check nappa tomorrow


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

ya i was thinking blue/red for them as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

we have some leds for that.....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_we have some leds for that.....









Tell me MO!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Rest came in today! im going to start this pretty quick, over the weekend, monday and tuesday off so hopefully by tuesday the rears will be dumped because no fronts yet. i want everything done and wired up so when hte bagyards come i dont have to wait for a thing











My dad was real nice and heard what i was doing so he sent me a bunch of tools he thought i could use, probably saved me 100 bucks cuz i was going to go out and buy most of the stuff!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Valves are built and i had no idea where i was going to mount the tank gauge and I KNOW this has been done before and i give him 100% of the credit, but i wanted to do it anyways. and i like it. it will go on the cup holder behind the arm rest




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*

Mad some more progress, got everything wired and into the vehicle, everything was getting power, compressors werent getting air in the tank but good ol eric fixed that one







once the tank was being filled i notice that one of my firestones was filling up at the same time as the tank so something was wrong with the valves, luckily i caught it at 60 and didnt let it explode. one valve was backwards, hopefully i fixed it. Ran wire to the guages and wired those too. hoping to have a video up today of the rears, Bagyards here within a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cleaned up a little bit..

splices for the guages

Ignition wire


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_Made some more progress...

88 text messages in a day!! there better be some damn progress!








glad we got this all figured out. some querky problems, but its not a build unless there are problems along the way. keep me posted


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build ([email protected])*

Damn that many!? well thanks for answering them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*

you should get that box of goodies tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build ([email protected])*

awesome, appreciate the effort you guys made to fix things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait for the bagyards
testing one bag to make sure everythings working properly! woot.
http://www.vimeo.com/5395704


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 6:08 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9yMYZhFi5w

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_awesome, appreciate the effort you guys made to fix things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait for the bagyards


no problem, we appreciate the business and if there is anything else you need just let us know.








you're going to love the bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build ([email protected])*

so excited. i just gotta get some wheels so im not on steelies any more. 
sold the brocks to fund bagyards. im sure it will be worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i think you'll be very happy with the overall fit/finish of the bagyards as well as the ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

true that^
its honestly a blast helpin you out dane! when im at regular work, its cool to be able to answer some questions not having to do with hospitals and boring crap. i had a little notepad in front of me today where i was drawing out your questions and then drawing the conclusions. it looked pretty weird after we figured it out


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

hahahahahahaha ^^
Just saw Transformers 2, absolutly amazing, hot girls, hot cars, action from start to finish. by the way, im getting married to megan fox and your all invited to the wedding.


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 12:50 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

Just came across this on mainstreet Breckenridge lawlawlawlawlawlawlz!
i guess i missed race wars


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_anyone ever tell that you're a ****ing strange dude eric?


...yes


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

looking good man!


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (conor2.0)*

this is Midwestdubmafia, my computer has crashed so i havent been able to keep up with this.. ive encounter tonnns of problems.. ill post some more pics
new goodies

out with the old, in with the new

if only my camera was good enough to capture the hole in my hand

then my jack collapses. thank god it still held the car high enough to get a jack under it


only 1 front is in, i couldnt get the nut for the front bushing off, dono what im going to do. also had a rear bag pop so im still waiting on one of those... need 1 rear strut mount as i broke the rear strut trying to get the nut off and now its impossible to get the mount off. ive hit countless mishaps, but im finally getting some progress at least.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*

nice progress! ill be back in CO next week hit me up if you need a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Very nice setup!


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_nice progress! ill be back in CO next week hit me up if you need a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im pretty sure i will have everything done, but then again ive ran into so many issues i have no idea what to expect ha. I wish I would have had help from the begining! i take it your from boulder?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_
im pretty sure i will have everything done, but then again ive ran into so many issues i have no idea what to expect ha. I wish I would have had help from the begining! i take it your from boulder?

yep i go to school and live there now, im just back in NY for the summer/awesome east coast shows







ill be back the 31st let me know and i can bring up the air compressor/tools/jacks to get that strut bolt off if you're still stuck or if you just need a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*

i have a couple friends in boulder.. maybe you know them.. mostly girls but they are your age.. Katey Morris, Haley Leach, Carly Boos, Laura Schaeffer... i might need some help getting my sway bar cut out. i had a grinder but i used the spinning wheel all up and now i cant find the attachment to get a new one


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*

nope dont know any of the girls, and I can def help with that too, sawzall works wonders just shoot me a PM and we'll chat if you still need help around then


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*

Hooray! fronts are installed with few problems. on the front left i couldnt spread the spindle wide enough to get the strut deep enough to fit the bolt through, took about 2 hours but there in without any leaks! i couldn't be happier with Bagyards. granted these are 16's i wasnt expecting to be so low without removing the swaybar. Right now i can't fit a nickel standing up under the lip. * I dont think i can thank Andrew and Eric enough for all the help and making things so much easier for me! * Anyone looking to bite the bullet talk to one of those guys, they're worlds of help with any questions and customer service is 110%.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*

That's with the stock FSB? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

haha yep


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant tell you all how happy i am to see this car at least 50% bagged








dane has gone through everything and anything you can think of, and even things you couldnt think of to get this car the way it is now. honestly it has been a blast walking you through the steps nec. to get you where you are today. itis truly awesome seeing this car on the ground. from post office fiasco's, punching holes through your hands, not having really ANY tools, and more countless bumps along the way. its awesome to see you stuck with it, it just makes it that more important to know you did this yourself. great job dane. hope you get the rears all situated, sounds like you are in good hands with kevin and the firestones. just know i will always be here if you need me. cant wait to see it all down. if you need any pointers on sway removal or notching, hit me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

haha, i went to hell and back twice with this. But once i got them in there and dropped it for the first time it was all worth it.. now i just wana go cruise the streets hittin switches .theres a guy who lives close who says hes got a sawsall so it should be out soon haha. im going to try to split the firestones tonight with proper tools so hopefully ill have a full shot tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i hope so. i wish i could say good luck, but that might jinx you lol. ill be lookin out for it though


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Saw your car at DATR last summer. It's nice to see it on bags, er.. halfway at least.







Lookin forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

woot. you going again this year? i FINALLY split the firestones tonight so they should go in tomorrow.. if it pops again.. **** will hit the fan. i promise


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*

wow dude great project! cant wait to see it when its all done!!!!


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

I saw that guy by my house in Englewood. 
did a doubletake!
_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (citat3962)*

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKKK
i put the firestones in.. worked fine first fill up. i installed them properly, and made sure they folded over themselves on the bottom.. i was raising it lowering it no problem... i leave the vehicle for a while, and try to 3 wheel later... rears dont fill at all... jack it up and one popped out of the perch already.. so i try and fix it and i raise it up and works fine.. lower it once again and then try to raise it and i find this.. wtf. why does all this happen to me... they wont raise like this for whatever reason


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*

operator error...


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

You probably need to put the set screw in the upper nipple, especially if you want to 3 wheel. You also def need to turn the fittings upwards so that the air line comes in from the top.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I cant help but noticed the line is pinched


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Deceitful)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deceitful* »_I cant help but noticed the line is pinched
















+1


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

i noticed that too... but when it was full the first time it was not pinched. it was pinched when it folded over the top and i jacked it up. I see no operator error.. i have everything bolted down tightly and i put a tiny bit of air in before i put it back on the ground


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_You probably need to put the set screw in the upper nipple, especially if you want to 3 wheel. You also def need to turn the fittings upwards so that the air line comes in from the top.

im definetly going to do that. but im not familiar with drilling screws through metal.. so i drill out a smaller hole than the screw i plan on using so it goes through easier? also do i need a "metal" screw to go through the aluminum? i think i just have wood screws


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_
im definetly going to do that. but im not familiar with drilling screws through metal.. so i drill out a smaller hole than the screw i plan on using so it goes through easier? also do i need a "metal" screw to go through the aluminum? i think i just have wood screws

Yours didn't come with a screw and tapped hole in the upper mount? I've heard that the hole doesn't even need to be tapped to get the job done... just as long as there's a screw going through the upper mount and the nipple. You're gonna want a machine screw. You should talk to [email protected] or rat4life for more info.



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 2:18 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_i noticed that too... but when it was full the first time it was not pinched. it was pinched when it folded over the top and i jacked it up. I see no operator error.. i have everything bolted down tightly and i put a tiny bit of air in before i put it back on the ground

the error is the driver side bag's fitting is pointing down.


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_
the error is the driver side bag's fitting is pointing down.


i dont see how that would cause it to fold over the top


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_

i dont see how that would cause it to fold over the top

Well it's def causing the line to pinch.


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Well it's def causing the line to pinch.

i know..its pinched BECAUSE it folded over the top. when it was on the nipple there was no line pinch. but no arguments in my thread







i pulled the top bracket up so it wasnt folded over that side and spun the fittings to a different angle. everything is working again. i just need to tap into the nipple with a screw and i should be set


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*

99% done. just need to put a screw into the nipple
dont hate the photos, i didnt exactly try


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (.:R-Rated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_
i know..its pinched BECAUSE it folded over the top. when it was on the nipple there was no line pinch. but no arguments in my thread







i pulled the top bracket up so it wasnt folded over that side and spun the fittings to a different angle. everything is working again. i just need to tap into the nipple with a screw and i should be set

I'm saying it pinched because the fitting was pointed down, not because it folded over the top. It sounds like you're getting it worked out though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

does anybody remove their rear fender liners for more lows or does it not matter? seems like my tires are being restricted by the fender liner.. thinkin about cutting the top half off


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah, i removed mine. not all of them though. BE VERY CAREFUL ON THE PASSENGER SIDE REAR CUTTING STUFF!!! THERE ARE FUEL LINES IN THERE. THEY CUT VERY VERY EASILY!! i just cut off a meduim sized half circle so the tire can tuck up


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

thats what i was going to do.. just the top half http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R-Rated)*

The wheels that i am building finally arrived today. pretty excited to split them and refinish and do some other goodies to make them "my own" i spose ill keep my wheel build part of this thread as well.
current specs
RH Zw3 2-piece design
17x8.5 all around ET 55
snagged all 5 for 1200 from Dlo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a stand up guy


how it should sit with the size im hoping to aquire

it will be a while before they are finished.. i need lips/bolts/adapters/tires but they will be baller status once complete


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

nice choice of wheels.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_woot. you going again this year? 


Unfortunately not. I'm in denver til thursday, then back to seattle.

_Quote, originally posted by *conor2.0* »_nice choice of wheels.


I agree. Also, I _love_ the travel that those bags give. looks good dude.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

those bimmer wheels go so clean good pick


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*

really thinkin of goin airride, how much did this setup cost you?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (R32dreamer17)*

too much haha. with all the issues i had i think it was around 33-3500 with new rear struts and i popped a bag
I believe Erik and andrew sell a full kit for 2800?! if i remember right
Openroad is the way to go. they answered every possible question for me ha


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Like its hot.. Build (MidwestDubMafia)*

wheel progress... 
stripped the clear on the lips and applied some Mothers MAG/Aluminum polish and painted one wheel textured black. I like it so thats how i plan on running them
my camera definetly does not do them justice













_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 12:44 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that finish.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that finish.

pictures dont do it justice at all. its money http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Midwest were did you get the bracket's for your rear bags on th firstones and were can I get that gauge pod it is sick.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

the rears are the Firestone kit offered at AAC, contact [email protected], And for the gauge pod it is hand made by [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think 75 shipped or something for him to custom make on for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif talk to Eric or Andrew


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

more wheel photos... not sure if i want to go Gold bolts or keep them chrome


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

i thought those were nice before, but now they are the secks! going to be sick


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (conor2.0)*

some of my favorite photos ive taken pre-bagged


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

Tease


----------

